
Leading the World’s Aurora Hunters - rbanffy
https://www.quantamagazine.org/liz-macdonald-leads-the-worlds-aurora-hunters-20200709/
======
mprev
I wondered why we hadn’t seen her in The Rovers.

------
jimhefferon
I can't find the app on Google Play. Am I looking past it somehow?

